# In einer .sh Datei einen Screen ausführen



## slipknoter6 (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo
Irgendwie klappt es bei mir nicht. Er will bei mir den Server nicht Starten bzw denn Screen.

Hier mal die .sh datei


```
#!/bin/bash

if [ "$1" == "" ]
  then
     echo "keine Name angegeben"
     exit
  else echo "Name angegeben: $1"
fi

echo "Set Name $1"

if [ "$2" == "" ]
  then
     echo "keine IP angegeben"
     exit
  else echo "IP angegeben: $2"
fi

echo "Set IP $2"

if [ "$3" == "" ]
  then
     echo "keine Port angegeben"
     exit
  else echo "Port angegeben: $3"
fi

echo "Set Port $3"



cd /var/www/virtual/tld-domain.de/htdocs/Server/$1/$2:$3
echo "CMD: cd /var/www/virtual/tld-domain.de/htdocs/Server/$1/$2:$3"
screen -dmS SAMP-Server-$3 ./samp03svr$3
echo "CMD: screen -dmS SAMP-Server-$3 ./samp03svr$3"


echo "CMD: Server Started!"
exit 0
```

also ausführen tut er sie korrekt und so aber er erstellt kein screen.


```
Name angegeben: slipknoter6
Set Name slipknoter6
IP angegeben: 127.0.0.1
Set IP 127.0.0.1
Port angegeben: 7777
Set Port 7777
CMD: cd /var/www/virtual/tld-domain.de/htdocs/Server/slipknoter6/127.0.0.1:7777
CMD: screen -dmS SAMP-Server-7777 ./samp03svr7777
CMD: Server Started!
```

Muss ich da was anders machen? 

Ich öffne ihn ja so 
sudo -u sampxoxo /var/www/virtual/tld-domain.de/htdocs/sh/startserver.sh slipknoter6 127.0.0.1 7777


Mfg
Slipknoter6


----------



## ikosaeder (26. Mai 2014)

Was meinst du mit: Er erstellt keinen screen?
Du kannst dich mit screen -r nicht attachen oder bekommst du bereits beim Aufruf eine Fehlermeldung


----------

